# Excelsior Auto Cycle



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2018)

Howdy

Saw this in an antique store a couple days ago. They were asking $300. If it was less I would of just took the risk. Should I see if it's still available?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2018)

Meh, Its not worth that to me.


----------



## Thurman (Jun 3, 2018)

Probably  repop   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ex...e-collectible-cycle-memorabilia-/253323777419


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2018)

Thurman said:


> Probably  repop   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ex...e-collectible-cycle-memorabilia-/253323777419




Probably, thanks for the link!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, those seem to be a dime a dozen.
You can pretty much find one of those watch fobs anytime you like.
Still a cool thing to have, but maybe not $300 dollars of cool.


----------

